# Uber is a dead end low paying job



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Iv been driving for awhile now And doing this as a full time gig is just ok..it's really a min wage job with low stress, little effort or skill required. Its basically unregulated taxi driving except with less bullshit like pax not paying you. And the dangers of being mugged. But you half to settle for less. Money. Iv found uber customer service to be more competent then Lyft witch has non existent customer service but uber customer service still sucks pretty bad. All and all the pax are pretty cool. No one will tip you tho..dealing with drunk people hitting on you and obnoxiousness gets old fast, but at least Iv gotten laid a few times with this job. Whatever it's better then most low ass paying dead end jobs but you won't get out of poverty with this job or be able to support a family or loved one with doing this full time unless you work 60-80hrs a week. I like the freedom but I half to give up most of my freedom to make it full time. Better off learning a skill. Or getting a real job that has benefits and pays 30k plus per 40hr work week. Uber only helps people who do it part time on the weekend to earn extra cash when it's good. For full timers uber does nothing to fix income inequality and on,y makes worse by keeping you tied down working long hrs for less and less pay. Uber is making us broke. And eroding the middle class. Save face and pass on full time if you are considering it -all said and down you will end up broke and overworked with zero benefits and be a high insurance risk


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Meh. Full time and sustainable profit is possible for those in good markets that know how to work wisely. I drive full time (40-50 hours) mostly for Lyft and support two kids on my own. We just got back from a 10 day vacation. Uber certainly doesn't make things easy but not everyone will have your experience.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Iv been driving for awhile now And doing this as a full time gig is just ok..it's really a min wage job with low stress, little effort or skill required. Its basically unregulated taxi driving except with less bullshit like pax not paying you. And the dangers of being mugged. But you half to settle for less. Money. Iv found uber customer service to be more competent then Lyft witch has non existent customer service but uber customer service still sucks pretty bad. All and all the pax are pretty cool. No one will tip you tho..dealing with drunk people hitting on you and obnoxiousness gets old fast, but at least Iv gotten laid a few times with this job. Whatever it's better then most low ass paying dead end jobs but you won't get out of poverty with this job or be able to support a family or loved one with doing this full time unless you work 60-80hrs a week. I like the freedom but I half to give up most of my freedom to make it full time. Better off learning a skill. Or getting a real job that has benefits and pays 30k plus per 40hr work week. Uber only helps people who do it part time on the weekend to earn extra cash when it's good. For full timers uber does nothing to fix income inequality and on,y makes worse by keeping you tied down working long hrs for less and less pay. Uber is making us broke. And eroding the middle class. Save face and pass on full time if you are considering it -all said and down you will end up broke and overworked with zero benefits and be a high insurance risk


Wow, you've made a full 180 since this thread:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/what-i-made-last-week.17752/


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

You know what else is cool? Paragraphs.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

I haven't seen a lag wagon thread or post since he thought Uber was easy money. A know it all newbie now realizes he was full of shit. I also remember Dingo acting the same before he quit on his terms. You might have hope.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

When I signed up with Uber, the term "rideshare" invoked an image of getting or giving a ride to someone who was traveling the same direction I was. I honestly didn't expect to make money, I was just hoping to subsidize my daily commute.


----------



## me2dumb4college (Aug 27, 2015)

It wouldn't bother me as much if Uber wasn't so aggressively advertising that drivers average 90k/year income. But the expenses between gas and operational costs are just about 2/3 of the take home money. It's deceptive and just results in massive turnover.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

The number of stupid people in the country ensures there's going to be a neverending supply of suckers drivers.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> ...dealing with drunk people hitting on you and obnoxiousness gets old fast, but at least Iv gotten laid a few times with this job.


This thread was certainly entertaining, but this line was riot. Is this your standard for measuring job quality? LOL


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> This thread was certainly entertaining, but this line was riot. Is this your standard for measuring job quality? LOL


you don't have medical insurence our 401k might as well get some benfits


----------

